# RF to IR



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

I searched the forums but didn't see any results for my question. 

I have a URC RF20 and PowerBlaster MRF100B. I have some buttons going bad on the remote and was wondering if the powerblaster would work with different RF capable remotes, like a Harmony. Or are they "programmed" to work on specific frequencies for each manufacturer? 

I have been pleased overall with this remote, but easier programming would be a plus. Thanks for any help.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Should work with other remotes from URC. Not sure about harmony. Be warned, while programming is easier with harmony, it's also more limited, and less customizable. My research also leads me to think harmony remotes aren't as sturdy as URC. I recommend the MX 450.


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I think your right, I should stick with URC. I will give them a call and see if I can save some on a replacement.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Chris was spot on with his reply, the URC base will only work with URC remotes, I also agree with his statements about flexibility and reliability.


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Good to get confirmation, thanks. 

I see that you are an installer, so you are much more familiar with their product line than I am. Which URC would you recommend? I would like to stay below $150. 

Thanks again to all for the help.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

My personal favorite is the mx-900 but it's on it's way out, the mx-450 is great for a DIY person but is too limited for my taste. The new MX-780 looks to be really nice but I haven't had it in hand yet.


----------

